# Copasure... 25g



## Snowhunter (May 26, 2011)

So I noticed Jeffers was out of the 12.5g Copasure but I needed to bolus a few cows, so we ended up getting the big ones. Good lord they're huge  

I have read yall use the 12.5 and divide em into 3rds for regular size goats. Would I be able to use the 25g ones and just divide em into 6ths? Or would I be better using my little digital reloading scale and measuring that way?


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2011)

If you've got a scale I would just use it.


----------



## Snowhunter (May 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> If you've got a scale I would just use it.


so just measure out 4.17 grams for the 2 adult does (the NubX's)

I've also got 2 5mo Lamancha/Nubs a Pygmy buckling and a Pygmy/Nigi doe who's approx 2mo preggo. How would I figure out the right measurement for them? They all weight about the same, actually, within 4 or 5 lbs of eachother.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 27, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8906


1 gram per  22 lbs body weight of animal

Someone else had calculated out 1cc per cetain pounds but can't remember what that is.


----------



## jodief100 (May 27, 2011)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> Or would I be better using my little digital reloading scale and measuring that way?


This is exactly what I do.  I use my digital reloading scale.  I fill several capsules at each of 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7 grams.  I then weigh the goats and administer the amount closest to 1 g/22 lbs. 

With some practice, I have gotten good at estimating how many of each size I need.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 27, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I use my digital reloading scale.


Glad to know I'm not the only one with these.... things!.... (all over the house!)    I will gladly admit... it does come in handy!


----------



## Snowhunter (May 27, 2011)

I'm all for multi-use equipment   Glad I aint the only one using my reloading scale for other stuff... though I gotta dig it outta the reloading box now 

20kids, thanks for the dosage info. Guess I shoulda searched for it, oops


----------

